# Wood Wasps



## TheDarkLordChinChin (Jun 9, 2020)

I found this guy on a stump yesterday.










They dont sting, or rather I have never been stung by one.
They always seem to show up around freshly cut timber, and are never seen anywhere else. They bore into it and lay eggs. The larvae are big, giant maggots really. Apparently they taste really nice, or so a Rhodesian guy once told me. I will take his word for it.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jun 9, 2020)

Chicken. Not you, that's what the guy said they tasted like.


----------



## avason (Jun 9, 2020)

They look like cockroaches with wings. As far as sting is concerned...ask this guy. He might know. This guy is absolutely nuts. I spent a few hours watching this guy stung by various things. OUCH!


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin (Jun 9, 2020)

They are not hornets.


----------



## romeojk27 (Jun 9, 2020)

avason said:


> They look like cockroaches with wings. As far as sting is concerned...ask this guy. He might know. This guy is absolutely nuts. I spent a few hours watching this guy stung by various things. OUCH!




That was crazy. Disturbing and crazy. My heart rate is up for sure after watching. Ouch! Hahaha, dude!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jun 9, 2020)

I don't mind the sting as much as the days of itching afterward. I found something this year to stop the itch from mosquito bites - Orajel. Will try it on the next sting I get.


----------



## blades (Jun 10, 2020)

Antiperspirant works pretty well also the alum in it is what does the trick .


----------



## holeycow (Jun 10, 2020)

Cool! Stupid human tricks!


----------

